# Rock Mounts



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

If using a real rock for a standing mount what do you guys think would be the best way to fasten the feet to the rock.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

If you are making your own...make the rock with a piece of plywood on the bottom of the rock...then you can drill holes and staple or scew wires to the wood...Most of the catalog rocks are made that way...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Opps my bad...Need to learn to read. Don't know many guys who attach birds to a real rock...Usually easier to make your own. You would need to find a drill and bit that would go through rock and then find a way to screw the wire into the rock on the bottom. I would buy or make your own...Much easier!


----------

